# 2.6.1-rc1-love1 is here

## steel300

The new love-sources are finally here. I am proud to say that I am posting this from my desktop running 2.6.1-rc1-love1. Grab the latest here:

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-love1

Features:

      2.6.0 kernel patched to 2.6.1-rc1

      2.6.1-rc1 patched to 2.6.1-rc1-mm1 (in it's entirety)

      Radeon IGP patches and fixes

      Nick Piggin's runtime selectable scheduler patches (thanks to relyt)

      Latest alsa patches (alsa-bk-2003-12-30)

      Latest nvidia-agp patches

      Latest orinoco/hermes patches

      UDF packet writing support

      Vesafb hack

      Con's VM Swappiness

      Latest reiser4 patches (now in filesystems sub-menu)

      Bootsplash (sorry I forgot the first time)

Good Luck and Happy Compiling!

----------

## Wedge_

Great! And here I was feeling bored  :Smile: 

----------

## malloc

Damn...

Do you guys ever rest  :Shocked: 

Great job boys  :Smile: 

----------

## OneOfOne

good job but i have a request, bootsplash!!!!

peace

----------

## steel300

I knew I forgot something. Sorry about that, it'll be fixed in minute.

----------

## steel300

Bootsplash is added. I'm terribly sorry that I forgot it the first time. Just clear the files folder, redigest, and emerge again. That should take care of it.

----------

## Manco

Thanx for those ebuilds and the love-sources, I sure hope you will update them regularly because the love-sources rock !

keep them coming

----------

## nepenthe

I second that... keep up good work man... we appreciate it.

----------

## OneOfOne

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Bootsplash is added. I'm terribly sorry that I forgot it the first time. Just clear the files folder, redigest, and emerge again. That should take care of it.

 

man don't be sorry!

thanks for the great patchset.

peace

----------

## scoobydu

Great Job!! Many thanks  :Smile: 

scooby

----------

## merkaba

doh. it appears there be a problem here:

```

  CC [M]  drivers/block/pktcdvd.o

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_open_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1826: error: request for member `elevator_merge_fn' in something not a structure or union

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1828: error: request for member `elevator_merge_fn' in something not a structure or union

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_release_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1876: error: request for member `elevator_merge_fn' in something not a structure or union

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: At top level:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:2418: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:2419: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:2420: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/pktcdvd.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## neenee

getting it now, compiling it soon after; this is certainly

worth a reboot. oh, and happy new year steel300  :Wink: 

*update before bed* it compiled fine here for me, and

seems to run fine as well. keep up the good work i'd say.Last edited by neenee on Sat Jan 03, 2004 12:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## athemi

 *merkaba wrote:*   

> doh. it appears there be a problem here:
> 
> ```
> 
>   CC [M]  drivers/block/pktcdvd.o
> ...

 

Same problem here... try to deactivate "Packet writing on CD/DVD media"

in the block devices section of your kernel config. After that it should at least compile.

----------

## taskara

I think it's time for me to try the loooove...

----------

## merkaba

it looks like this might be all that's needed to make pktcdvd.o compile:

```

--- linux-2.6.0-love1/drivers/block/pktcdvd.c   2003-12-23 22:46:18.000000000 -0600

+++ linux/drivers/block/pktcdvd.c       2004-01-02 18:54:21.836707424 -0600

@@ -1823,9 +1823,9 @@

         */

        q = bdev_get_queue(pd->bdev);

        spin_lock_irq(q->queue_lock);

-       pd->cdrw.elv_merge_fn = q->elevator.elevator_merge_fn;

+       pd->cdrw.elv_merge_fn = q->elevator->elevator_merge_fn;

        pd->cdrw.merge_requests_fn = q->merge_requests_fn;

-       q->elevator.elevator_merge_fn = pkt_lowlevel_elv_merge_fn;

+       q->elevator->elevator_merge_fn = pkt_lowlevel_elv_merge_fn;

        q->merge_requests_fn = pkt_lowlevel_merge_requests_fn;

        spin_unlock_irq(q->queue_lock);

  

@@ -1873,7 +1873,7 @@

        if (pd->bdev) {

                request_queue_t *q = bdev_get_queue(pd->bdev);

                spin_lock_irq(q->queue_lock);

-               q->elevator.elevator_merge_fn = pd->cdrw.elv_merge_fn;

+               q->elevator->elevator_merge_fn = pd->cdrw.elv_merge_fn;

                q->merge_requests_fn = pd->cdrw.merge_requests_fn;

                spin_unlock_irq(q->queue_lock);

                blkdev_put(pd->bdev, BDEV_FILE);

```

not sure if it's a good idea or not.

on to the next horrible death now...

```

  CC      drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.o

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_free':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:297: error: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

```

there's a few dozen after this all compaining about silent_screen_base in various places.

----------

## supernovus

I just came along to report that bootsplash error:

```
drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_write_proc':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:779: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:780: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

but noticed that merkaba has come across it and reported it already. Oh well, here's a second user having that problem. I also couldn't compile reiser4, but I'm not too worried about that one, and just disabled it. The bootsplash one is rather depressing though.

I'd start digging in to see what I could find, but don't know enough C to be able to spot anything other than a general syntax error.

----------

## merkaba

it looks like the hunk in include/linux/fb.h from the bootsplash patch didn't make it in. i think i might remember seeing something about this one on another thread.

this might take care of it:

```

--- linux/include/linux/fb.h.orig       2004-01-02 19:16:29.627852488 -0600

+++ linux/include/linux/fb.h    2004-01-02 19:16:37.450663240 -0600

@@ -414,6 +414,14 @@

    int currcon;                                /* Current VC. */

    void *pseudo_palette;                /* Fake palette of 16 colors */

    struct device *dev;                  /* pointer to the device for this fb */

+#ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+   struct splash_data *splash_data;

+   unsigned char *splash_pic;

+   int splash_pic_size;

+   int splash_bytes;

+   char *silent_screen_base;           /* real screen base */

+   char fb_cursordata[64];

+#endif

    /* From here on everything is device dependent */

    void *par;

 };

```

----------

## malloc

Found an error...

```
 CC [M]  drivers/net/bonding/bond_main.o

drivers/net/bonding/bond_main.c: In function `bond_release':

drivers/net/bonding/bond_main.c:1660: structure has no member named `params'

drivers/net/bonding/bond_main.c:1661: structure has no member named `params'

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/bonding/bond_main.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/bonding] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

```

Plus i had the same errors posted before both on bootsplash.o and cddvdpkt.o

Couldn't apply the pktcdvd.diff file you posted. However changing the file by hand (it's only 2 lines) made it compile, few warns about uninitialized pointers but nothing much  :Smile: 

----------

## MrDooM

Couldn't compile the kernel too. I've the bootsplash problem and the compiling stopped.

 LD      drivers/usb/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.o

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_free':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:297: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:298: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:299: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:304: structure has no member named `splash_data'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_verbose':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:566: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:568: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:569: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:570: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_off':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:576: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:577: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:578: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:579: structure has no member named `splash_data'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:580: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:581: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:582: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:583: structure has no member named `splash_pic_size'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_prepare':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:609: structure has no member named `splash_pic_size'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:611: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:612: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:614: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:625: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:628: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:629: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:633: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:636: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:637: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:638: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:638: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:639: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:641: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:642: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:644: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:650: structure has no member named `splash_pic_size'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:651: structure has no member named `splash_bytes'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:653: structure has no member named `splash_pic'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:655: structure has no member named `splash_data'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_write_proc':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:779: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:780: structure has no member named `silent_screen_base'

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Fehler 2

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2

root@gentoo linux #

----------

## Beekster

Tried the 2.6.1-rc1-love1, and had some weird sound issues.  The KDE systems sounds were fine, but UT2k3's sounds were speeded up and higher pitched and patchy.  Hard to describe.

I'm running an Audigy.  Anyone else seeing this?  :Sad: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

if you want to compile reiser4 without debugging, it will pop up this error: 

```
  CC      fs/reiser4/debug.o

In file included from fs/reiser4/debug.c:8:

fs/reiser4/context.h: In function `get_context':

fs/reiser4/context.h:152: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

make[2]: *** [fs/reiser4/debug.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiser4] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2
```

here's the relevant parts of .config

```
CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_FS_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_USE_EFLUSH=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_COPY_ON_CAPTURE is not set

# CONFIG_REISER4_BADBLOCKS is not set
```

----------

## Roguelazer

Compiled cleanly here, rebooting momentarily.

----------

## Shapierian

Can anyone tell me more about "Con's VM Swappiness"?

----------

## IvoryTiger

 *merkaba wrote:*   

> it looks like the hunk in include/linux/fb.h from the bootsplash patch didn't make it in. i think i might remember seeing something about this one on another thread.
> 
> this might take care of it:
> 
> 

 

Yep worked perfectly here...up and running on 2.6.1-love1.

Also took the time to rip out agpart (and use the nvidia stuff instead), and devfs.

Now running on hotplug and udev.  Had to add my alsa devices back in, but other than that, smooth sailing.

----------

## Brother Dysk

Any chance of this going into portage?

----------

## taskara

 *Brother Dysk wrote:*   

> Any chance of this going into portage?

 

this was already discussed here

----------

## dub.wav

 *merkaba wrote:*   

> it looks like the hunk in include/linux/fb.h from the bootsplash patch didn't make it in. i think i might remember seeing something about this one on another thread.
> 
> this might take care of it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 For the lazy ones who doesn't want to bother copying it into a patch file:

```
patch -p1 << EOF

<copy in patch here>

EOF
```

----------

## GentooBox

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> if you want to compile reiser4 without debugging, it will pop up this error: 
> 
> ```
>   CC      fs/reiser4/debug.o
> 
> ...

 

got the same error here. - have you found a fix ?

----------

## MrNugget

I've got 2.6.0-love2 working, now getting the new ebuild  :Smile:  Do i just have

to emerge it and then recompile my kernel? Does it use my old config?

Sorry, but i'm somehow new to this patching thing  :Wink: 

MrNugget

----------

## Manco

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> I've got 2.6.0-love2 working, now getting the new ebuild  Do i just have
> 
> to emerge it and then recompile my kernel? Does it use my old config?
> 
> Sorry, but i'm somehow new to this patching thing 
> ...

 

The way I did it at first was :

```
cd /usr/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources
```

```
ebuild <name of the ebuild> digest
```

```
emerge love-sources
```

If you want your oldconfig I believe you have to do a 

```
make oldconfig
```

However it may be better if you just copy your hidden .config to this new kernel directory

----------

## MrNugget

Thank you, i'm just compiling it, but i reconfigured it manually, next time i'll make it like you said, but where is that config file? in /etc/kernels i've only got one config file for 2.6.0

//edit: Got the same bootsplash error as some people here

----------

## Manco

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> Thank you, i'm just compiling it, but i reconfigured it manually, next time i'll make it like you said, but where is that config file? in /etc/kernels i've only got one config file for 2.6.0

 

I believe it's in your /usr/src/nameofkernel. For example my config is in the /usr/src/linux-2.6.1-love1 directory.

Anywayz maybe it could also be handier with the love-sources to look at the menuconfig screen everytime you emerge updated love-sources, after you copied the .config, because there can be new options which you can check out  :Smile: 

Hope I helped

edit: I don't use the bootsplash, but you can check out dub.wav' post

----------

## MrNugget

I just have to open my eyes, im sorry  :Wink: 

But everything works now! That's just cool, damn it. Webcam, ALSA, Bootsplash

and that's all in a new kernel version, wow! You rock, steel300  :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

Hi!!! 

I hope you can also add the last Marcel Holtmann Bluez Patch that you can find here:

http://www.holtmann.org/linux/kernel/patch-2.6.0-mh2.gz

I've tried it and it applies well to 2.6.1-rc1-mm1 (2 hunks of lines already applied) and it will change the extraversion so you have to rechange it...

Thanks for the GREAT WORK!!!

Bye!

----------

## Halanegri

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

>  *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   if you want to compile reiser4 without debugging, it will pop up this error: 
> 
> ```
>   CC      fs/reiser4/debug.o
> 
> ...

 

me2

steel300: Got any patches left up your sleeve to fix this?   :Smile: 

----------

## MrDooM

Does anyone knows why my kernel isn't compiling until end? Pls look on my post, the last one of the first side i think. Maybe it was discussed how to fix this error, but my english is not the best. Anyone has an idea?

----------

## Manco

 *dub.wav wrote:*   

>  *merkaba wrote:*   it looks like the hunk in include/linux/fb.h from the bootsplash patch didn't make it in. i think i might remember seeing something about this one on another thread.
> 
> this might take care of it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Seph64

Anyone else having trouble patching the kernel itself?

Here's the output from whenever I try "patch -p1 < /location/of/2.6.1-love1.patch

```
bash-2.05b# patch -p1 < /usr/src/2.6.1-love1.patch 

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nru vanilla/linux-2.6.0/CREDITS love-kernel/linux-2.6.0/CREDITS

|--- vanilla/linux-2.6.0/CREDITS        2003-12-17 20:59:06.000000000 -0600

|+++ love-kernel/linux-2.6.0/CREDITS    2004-01-02 15:09:54.964093704 -0600

--------------------------

File to patch: 

bash-2.05b
```

I am trying to patch the 2.6.1-rc1 kernel that I had uncompressed. Does this patch posed to patch 2.6.0 and not 2.6.1?

----------

## Roguelazer

Hmm. I compiled the kernel and I'm running it now. For some reason, boot is faster than 2.6.0-love2 was. Otherwise, nothing to report.

----------

## dabooty

that was fast

too bad i put myself to a "system healing break" which means i won't install any experimental or masked stuff for a while to get the buggyness out of my install.

----------

## dub.wav

 *Seph64 wrote:*   

> Anyone else having trouble patching the kernel itself?
> 
> Here's the output from whenever I try "patch -p1 < /location/of/2.6.1-love1.patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 Yeah, the patch seems to be for 2.6.0. You also have to use -p2 instead of -p1.

----------

## Seph64

Thanks for the reply. -p2 got to remember that.  :Smile: 

----------

## Seph64

I'm also having trouble trouble getting the bootsplash to work.

Same errors that MrDooM received. Which is bad since I am planning to have a splashimage displayed in the BG of my CLI

----------

## bssteph

 *Shapierian wrote:*   

> Can anyone tell me more about "Con's VM Swappiness"?

 

Certainly.

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=106691622626511&w=2

----------

## Manco

I don't know if somebody else experienced this but every couple of hours or so, my gentoo box starts to swap like crazy. I use the new love-sources. I have 256mb ram, but it also happens when I only have firebird and Xine radio stream running (in a kde environment).I guess it's not really a problem, but when this swapping happens my box is really slow when starting new apps (even starting Konsole is slow).

----------

## fca

Compiles fine (without reiser4 though) and runs fine here.

Compiled using gcc 3.4 snapshot, and this patch for it to compile with gcc 3.4.

----------

## StringCheesian

Cool. Now I just need to make a love-sources boot diskette so I can try our ReiserFS4... (I don't have any extra partitions  :Sad:  )

I know about the compile issues, I think I'd want to keep debugging on anyway, seeing as it's still unstable 'n all. Not that I'm a developer, but it can't hurt.

----------

## dabooty

 *dabooty wrote:*   

> too bad i put myself to a "system healing break" which means i won't install any experimental or masked stuff for a while to get the buggyness out of my install.

 

which is bound to be boring, so i'm dropping my resolution and emerging love sources  :Smile: 

----------

## StringCheesian

I'm getting some freaky results here. It boots up fast, but as KDE CVS is starting up, the mouse cursor seems to do about 5 to 10 frames per second and everything is in slow, jerky motion. But as soon as I start Konqueror everything goes back to fast and responsive again. I have KDE set to keep 1 instance of Konqueror loaded into memory.

This didn't happen with 2.6.0-mm2 or 2.6.0-love1. Could this have something to do with that swappiness patch?

edit: it happens when I play a wav file too! That stupid swappiness patch is evil! It's a terrible idea, or at least a terrible implementation of an ok idea. I can't stand this, I'm going back to 2.6.0-love1 or love2.Last edited by StringCheesian on Sat Jan 03, 2004 6:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dabooty

 *Shapierian wrote:*   

> Can anyone tell me more about "Con's VM Swappiness"?

 

what about con himself:

http://lwn.net/Articles/55177/

i like the idea very much though i wonder if there aren't any better ways. But then again I'm not a kernel guru so what would I know.

----------

## GentooBox

To Love-sources maintainer:

When you release a new love-sources, then set all options in .config to =y and compile the kernel before you release it.

if any compile problems comes up, then see whats wrong, and fix it.

that will minimize compile problems for us.

you should also check rejected chunks of code then you patch the kernel.

----------

## bssteph

 *StringCheesian wrote:*   

> I'm getting some freaky results here. It boots up fast, but as KDE CVS is starting up, the mouse cursor seems to do about 5 to 10 frames per second and everything is in slow, jerky motion. But as soon as I start Konqueror everything goes back to fast and responsive again. I have KDE set to keep 1 instance of Konqueror loaded into memory.
> 
> This didn't happen with 2.6.0-mm2 or 2.6.0-love1. Could this have something to do with that swappiness patch?
> 
> edit: it happens when I play a wav file too! That stupid swappiness patch is evil! It's a terrible idea, or at least a terrible implementation of an ok idea. I can't stand this, I'm going back to 2.6.0-love1 or love2.

 

Let's not jump to conclusions. cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness to see what the level currently is. The closer to 60, the less the patch is really mattering. IIRC without the autoregulator, the setting defaults to 60. And if you want to, you can try to unapply the patch. I find it still cleanly applies, it should still unapply from the love patch.

I haven't been paying the most attention so I don't know if it's been in for 2.6.0-final, but VM swappiness has been around for a while in the test series. I worked it in during my reign as maintainer, so if you were around for those days, you used it.

----------

## Manco

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> To Love-sources maintainer:
> 
> When you release a new love-sources, then set all options in .config to =y and compile the kernel before you release it.
> 
> if any compile problems comes up, then see whats wrong, and fix it.
> ...

 

This is without any doubt a supertip for the maintainer, if the maintainer does this before a release of new love-sources, that could be perfect for us   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## GentooBox

 *Manco wrote:*   

>  *GentooBox wrote:*   To Love-sources maintainer:
> 
> When you release a new love-sources, then set all options in .config to =y and compile the kernel before you release it.
> 
> if any compile problems comes up, then see whats wrong, and fix it.
> ...

 

Well, he should also compile all options as modules. not only in kernel.

I really hate when i get an error message when trying to compile a new kernel. - i have the reiserfs4 debug.o compile failture. and i have nearly no hair left  :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

Aren't you being a little harsh here? steel300 is under no obligation to perfect every release before he makes it available. Remember that he's doing most of this on his own, and that love-sources is supposed to be for people who want to be at the sharp end of kernel development - if you can't put up with the occasional problem stick with gentoo-dev-sources/mm-sources/development-sources instead. 

I'd like to try Reiser4 again, but from the quick look I had it doesn't seem to be a particulary simple fix.

----------

## nepenthe

Yea give the man a break.. I say if he wants and has time perhaps he could try that route.. but instaed of him spending whatever length of time trying to make sure everything compiles... he could have released it, and let others help as well. It's a community thing...

----------

## StringCheesian

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> Let's not jump to conclusions. cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness to see what the level currently is. The closer to 60, the less the patch is really mattering. IIRC without the autoregulator, the setting defaults to 60. And if you want to, you can try to unapply the patch. I find it still cleanly applies, it should still unapply from the love patch.
> 
> I haven't been paying the most attention so I don't know if it's been in for 2.6.0-final, but VM swappiness has been around for a while in the test series. I worked it in during my reign as maintainer, so if you were around for those days, you used it.

 

You're right. It seems to only happen when something tries to play a sound. It could be ALSA or emu10k1, in that case. I've got an SB Live! .

----------

## Halanegri

Still no fix for the reiser4 compilation error?   :Confused: 

----------

## merkaba

seems to be running fine for me after those first couple bumps.

unfortunately right now *we're* QC for a lot of this stuff. 

i think if you use genkernel then it will copy /usr/src/linux/.config into /etc/kernels/config-kernel-version automagically for you.

since i've been doing make menuconfig by hand lately, i just copy the .config file myself. so when it's time for the next version just go down to the bottom of the list and choose the load alternate configuration option when you make menuconfig.

of course if you're going from 2.4 to 2.6 for the first time it'd be better to start with a fresh config. and it's always a good idea to look over the existing settings before you accept them.

----------

## GentooBox

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Aren't you being a little harsh here? steel300 is under no obligation to perfect every release before he makes it available. Remember that he's doing most of this on his own, and that love-sources is supposed to be for people who want to be at the sharp end of kernel development - if you can't put up with the occasional problem stick with gentoo-dev-sources/mm-sources/development-sources instead. 
> 
> I'd like to try Reiser4 again, but from the quick look I had it doesn't seem to be a particulary simple fix.

 

I dont hold anything against Steel - i think he does a wonderfull job.

but why release a Source that is incomplete?

not only Steel, but also any other kernel programmer should test the result of their work before they release it.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Halanegri wrote:*   

> Still no fix for the reiser4 compilation error? 

 

I'm trying to fix it just now, I'll post back if I get anywhere.

Edit: It looks like there are several problems with it, not just one. For now, if you really want to try Reiser4, then grab all.diff.gz from here and patch 2.6.0, that should work fine.

----------

## merkaba

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I dont hold anything against Steel - i think he does a wonderfull job.
> 
> but why release a Source that is incomplete?
> ...

 

i think steel is doing a great job so far, but there's always room for improvement. that's probably why this other thread was started. unfortunately, it's started to degrade into another "what should we call it" topic. i'd hoped to see more ideas about improving the quality of these releases.

personally, i'd like to see something like a website with its own phpbb where the initial cowboy release and testing could be done to round out these rough edges before a (possibly time-based) release would be anounced here.

----------

## nepenthe

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*   Aren't you being a little harsh here? steel300 is under no obligation to perfect every release before he makes it available. Remember that he's doing most of this on his own, and that love-sources is supposed to be for people who want to be at the sharp end of kernel development - if you can't put up with the occasional problem stick with gentoo-dev-sources/mm-sources/development-sources instead. 
> 
> I'd like to try Reiser4 again, but from the quick look I had it doesn't seem to be a particulary simple fix. 
> 
> I dont hold anything against Steel - i think he does a wonderfull job.
> ...

 

so you would rather he not release anything? steel is the maintainer...

I bet alot of people would rather he releases as is, as opposed to waiting...

----------

## nepenthe

 *merkaba wrote:*   

>  *GentooBox wrote:*   
> 
> I dont hold anything against Steel - i think he does a wonderfull job.
> 
> but why release a Source that is incomplete?
> ...

 

I know a fellow love-sources users has registerd love-sources.org

----------

## MrF

This new version fails to boot for me. It locks hard at "bringing up eth0", I have a Intel pro 100/1000 (e1000?). Previously I was running 2.6.0-love1. hmmm.....

----------

## StringCheesian

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> When you release a new love-sources, then set all options in .config to =y and compile the kernel before you release it.
> 
> ...
> 
> I dont hold anything against Steel - i think he does a wonderfull job.
> ...

 

Well, volunteering and colaboration is what free/open source is all about, right?  :Wink:  **hint, hint **. It was your idea, ya know.

And I disagree that steel should have to do any extensive testing. I downloaded love-sources to try out and test a kernel that I knew full well to be experimental and untested. I mean, testing/trying it out it is what all of us came here for, right?

I would be happy to volunteer to compile love-sources after each release with everything selected and report my results, but I doubt I'm knowledgable enough to be a valuable tester (especially if my terrible diagnosis in my first post above is any indication   :Embarassed:  ).

----------

## bssteph

 *StringCheesian wrote:*   

>  *bssteph wrote:*   Let's not jump to conclusions. cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness to see what the level currently is. The closer to 60, the less the patch is really mattering. IIRC without the autoregulator, the setting defaults to 60. And if you want to, you can try to unapply the patch. I find it still cleanly applies, it should still unapply from the love patch.
> 
> I haven't been paying the most attention so I don't know if it's been in for 2.6.0-final, but VM swappiness has been around for a while in the test series. I worked it in during my reign as maintainer, so if you were around for those days, you used it. 
> 
> You're right. It seems to only happen when something tries to play a sound. It could be ALSA or emu10k1, in that case. I've got an SB Live! .

 

I have a emu10k1-based chip (Audigy) and with my 2.6.0-mm2-based patchset* I haven't had any problems. I've been meaning to try out the latest love, but right now all my machines are busy with world updates. It's possible that some badness unrelated to love was added since 2.6.0.

* Yeah, I've been rolling my own patches... just a little thing to get what I want in.

----------

## supernovus

Well I applied the patch provided to fix the bootsplash error, and it got a lot farther through, and then near the end died with this error:

```

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x950b9): In function `splash_getraw':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x958d2): In function `splash_verbose':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x95de0): In function `splash_status':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x95f10): In function `splash_read_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x960f7): In function `splash_write_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

Is anyone else having this problem, or is it just me?

EDIT:  Never mind, I fiddled with the configuration a bit and it compiled cleanly. Except for one strange non-fatal is seems error, anyone have any clue what this means:

```

  AS      arch/i386/boot/setup.o

arch/i386/boot/setup.S: Assembler messages:

arch/i386/boot/setup.S:165: Warning: value 0x37ffffff truncated to 0x37ffffff

  LD      arch/i386/boot/setup

```

It doesn't appear to stop anything from working, so I'm guessing it's nothing too serious.

----------

## steel300

I believe that it's time for an update. After almost getting arrested yesterday trying to get the latest love-sources all fixed up, I'm spending a sleepless night making everything work. Here are my notes so far:

 *Quote:*   

> Patched 2.6.0 to 2.6.1-rc1
> 
> 	Testing: Patch applied cleanly and compiles cleanly
> 
> 	Description: Latest prepatch update to the 2.6.0 kernel
> ...

 

I still have to get reiser4 working, udf packet writing, and finish appliying the  patches that apply and compile, but I just haven't gotten around to them yet (vesa_fb hack, etc..).

Also, does anyon use a seagate sata drive? If so, I'll throw the siimage patch back in to speed up disk access.

----------

## taskara

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Also, does anyon use a seagate sata drive? If so, I'll throw the siimage patch back in to speed up disk access.

 

oh yes please!

also it will also have the latest siliconimage-patch-fix won't it? because I think this is now included in 2.6.0-mm1 mm-sources

----------

## steel300

[quote=supernovus]

```

  AS      arch/i386/boot/setup.o

arch/i386/boot/setup.S: Assembler messages:

arch/i386/boot/setup.S:165: Warning: value 0x37ffffff truncated to 0x37ffffff

  LD      arch/i386/boot/setup
```

[/quote]

The value that was originally there (0x37ffffffff) was too large to fit in the memory space allocated to it, so the compiler cut off the trailing pieces to make it fit. It's not fatal. In this situation it won't make a difference.

----------

## steel300

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   Also, does anyon use a seagate sata drive? If so, I'll throw the siimage patch back in to speed up disk access. 
> 
> oh yes please!
> 
> also it will also have the latest siliconimage-patch-fix won't it? because I think this is now included in 2.6.0-mm1 mm-sources

 

That's the patch I'm talking about. Give me bit to get everything else working, then that's going in.

----------

## taskara

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *taskara wrote:*    *steel300 wrote:*   Also, does anyon use a seagate sata drive? If so, I'll throw the siimage patch back in to speed up disk access. 
> 
> oh yes please!
> 
> also it will also have the latest siliconimage-patch-fix won't it? because I think this is now included in 2.6.0-mm1 mm-sources 
> ...

 

ahh ok.. I think there are a number of patches.. 

that one I linked fixes the slow and freezing issues

then there are these:

ide-siimage-seagate.patch

ide-siimage-stack-fix.patch

ide-siimage-sil3114.patch

all of which I think are already included in mm-sources

- not sure ov the siimage driver version tho.. the latest is 1.09 (20th Dec 2003)

I guess part of using mm-sources as a base, we need to know exactly what patches they are already using  :Confused: 

good luck with reiser4  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## supernovus

Well I just want to say, while I haven't gotten the silent splash image working yet, I have everything else working just great, and must say this is the fastest performing love-sources yet, keep up the good work!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## dabooty

crap, compilation fails on packet writing.

Might try this out again in a few days

----------

## Wedge_

There is a fix for the packet writing error:

 *merkaba wrote:*   

> it looks like this might be all that's needed to make pktcdvd.o compile:
> 
> ```
> 
> --- linux-2.6.0-love1/drivers/block/pktcdvd.c   2003-12-23 22:46:18.000000000 -0600
> ...

 

----------

## Redeeman

reiser4 didnt built, no problem, i dont use it  :Very Happy: 

on boot, i get alsa problems:

```
 * Restoring Mixer Levels

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (Four Channel Mode/Exchange DAC) for control #24

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (Line-In As Rear/Four Channel Mode) for control #25

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (IEC958 Output Switch/Line-In As Rear) for control #26

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (IEC958 In Valid/IEC958 Output Switch) for control #27

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (IEC958 Copyright/IEC958 In Valid) for control #28

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (IEC958 5V/IEC958 Copyright) for control #29

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (IEC958 Loop/IEC958 5V) for control #30

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (IEC958 In Monitor/IEC958 Loop) for control #31

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:799: warning: iface mismatch (3/2) for control #32

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:801: warning: device mismatch (2/0) for control #32

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (IEC958 Playback Default/IEC958 In Monitor) for control #32

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:892: bad control.32.value type 

```

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

Remember me sending you a ptch fopr includinmg dxr3 and hp+ support? No interest in integrating it?

@all

Anyone else with intel8x0 (nforce2 on my system) sound and alsa having sound problems with quake3? I think the bug appeared with alsa1.0.0rc2. I only found it out within the last days:

if you just start quake3 then you will have no sound. If you apply the famous cat "bla direct" > /bla/pcm/bla (and the other disable for capture), then sound reappears. Ok. But as soon as I load a map (except the very first one) quake  will "soft freeze" ie you will hear a portion of sound getting repeated and quake3 as such seems to be forzen. But you can simple kill it and the rest of the system is not affected. I then compiled debug into alsa and got this assert error in the "soft freeze":

ALSA sound/core/pcm_lib.c:61: BUG? (runtime->silence_filled <= runtime->buffer_size) (called from c030c7ad)

(I got this error with alsa0.9.8, which can be provoked if you set soundspeed to something high in the quake config, setting it to 0 quake works with alsa 0.9.8, but not with latest alsa)

I treid setting the other alsa-oss options (read in the alsa Documentation about alsa-oss) , as well, but didn't help. I noticed that the "whole-frag" option didn't appear, even if I cat it into the proc setting. might that be the problem?

I now want to find out, which alsa version and esp which diff caused this bug. Maybe I can then tell it the alsa people to get this fixed. BTW, I found a thread here in gentoo forums addressing this observation, but no solution, yet.

RtCW runs fine though...

I need to try the new siimage driver, perhaps this time hdparm -d1 doesn't lead to major f up.

----------

## steel300

@PrakashKC

  I don't think I ever got those patches from you. Where did you send them? If you want to email them to me again, my address is jpcox@iastate.edu.

@all

    I almost have everything working. Reiser4 is an issue, and so is packet writing still. Once I have those fixed and all other suggestions added in, I'll start a new thread with 2.6.1-love1-r2.

----------

## steel300

How is everybody applying the packet writing fix that has been posted here? Everytime I try, the whole thing fails.

----------

## Wedge_

I just did it myself tbh  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

That's what I just did. Testing now. 

*Crosses fingers, finds a rabbit's foot, grabs a horseshoe, catches a leprechaun, whatever else you can think of for luck*

----------

## Wedge_

How far have you gotten with Reiser4? I managed to get it compiling and setup a test partition for it. Copied about a gig of distfiles onto it, which went fine. After that, I started to get segfaults whenever I try to do anything with it. Sometimes the process just hangs and isn't killable. Lots of nasty looking stuff in my dmesg too: clicky

Edit: if anyone wants ebuilds for the latest libaal + reiser4progs, extract this into your PORTDIR_OVERLAY directory. I think they work OK, but I only tried using mkfs.reiser4.

----------

## GentooBox

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> I believe that it's time for an update. After almost getting arrested yesterday trying to get the latest love-sources all fixed up, I'm spending a sleepless night making everything work. Here are my notes so far:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Patched 2.6.0 to 2.6.1-rc1
> 
> 	Testing: Patch applied cleanly and compiles cleanly
> ...

 

now, thats what i wanted to see  :Smile: 

Thanks steel300.

If there is any problems with the sources, then report it before releasing it.

(like you just did)   :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

Still working on getting reiser4 to compile. Everything else is functioning. It fails at cryptocompress.c. Still working out the error.

----------

## discomfitor

No new problems here whatsoever.  Packet writing patch applied quite nicely, as did the bootsplash one.  Only thing I'm wondering about is why the nvidia driver seems to randomly stop working and start displaying a black screen.  But that's been happening since 2.6.0, so it's not a problem with the love.

----------

## steel300

Does anyone want supermount? Lovechild was trying to get it to work before he left, which is unlike him. He opposes supermount with a passion, but if enough people want it, in it goes.

----------

## Wedge_

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  It fails at cryptocompress.c. Still working out the error.

 

Is that the generic_write_checks() error? I wasn't sure how to fix that one. The impl of generic_write_checks() is in mm/filemap.c, and the first couple of lines are: 

```
inline int generic_write_checks(struct file *file, loff_t *pos, size_t *count, int isblk)

{

   struct inode *inode = file->f_mapping->host;
```

so I replaced 

```
result = generic_write_checks(inode, file, off &count, 0);
```

with 

```
file->f_mapping->host = inode;

result = generic_write_checks(file, off, &count, 0);
```

but I have no idea if that's OK or not  :Smile: 

There should be another error of exactly the same type in fs/reiser4/plugins/file/file.c, ~line 1838.

Edit: I never use supermount, so I guess that's a "no" vote.

----------

## eldiablo

It would be nice if love2 will synchronize against the latest snapshot of the mainstream kernel -bk5,

 :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    It fails at cryptocompress.c. Still working out the error. 
> 
> Is that the generic_write_checks() error? I wasn't sure how to fix that one. The impl of generic_write_checks() is in mm/filemap.c, and the first couple of lines are: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's exactly how I fixed it. It is logically correct and should cause no logic or syntax errors. Once PrakashKC (sp?) sends me the patches he would like to see included, I'll release the new kernel.

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

I just did a resend.

So, new kernel is up (with both bootsplash and packet writing fix applied by hand). So far so good.  :Smile:  Let's see what alsa does...

----------

## steel300

Time for one more update, just waiting for a couple of patches to arrive. Right now the patch is 11M unzipped, and 2.1M zipped.

Here are my notes so far:

 *Quote:*   

> Patched 2.6.0 to 2.6.1-rc1
> 
> 	Testing: Patch applied cleanly and compiles cleanly
> 
> 	Description: Latest prepatch update to the 2.6.0 kernel
> ...

 

How's it all look? Did I miss anything?

----------

## Wedge_

Looks good to me  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

 :Shocked:  I think you're a god... You've already inserted the bluetooth patch!!! Thanks!!!

Bye!

----------

## IvoryTiger

Looks great! Keep up the good work.

----------

## PrakashP

Grrr....alsa 1.0.1 still shows the same behaviour, so gotta go bug chasin'...

----------

## Beekster

 *eldiablo wrote:*   

> It would be nice if love2 will synchronize against the latest snapshot of the mainstream kernel -bk5,
> 
> 

 

I'm pretty sure that the mm patches sync up to the -bk tree for their release.  If that is the case, it would be duplicating the mm patchset.  If there is a 2.6.1-rc1-mm2, for instance, it should have the latest -bk stuff in it.

----------

## steel300

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Grrr....alsa 1.0.1 still shows the same behaviour, so gotta go bug chasin'...

 

What chipset does your card use? We'll see if we can tackle this together.

----------

## TPC

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Applied radeon-igp-patch
> 
> 	Testing: Patch applied with a few errors, but compiles cleanly, staying
> ...

 

I have some comments about this one. I have a ATI radeon IGP card, and its not working as it should. Without this patch, xfree crashes when I try to boot it if I have drm/dri enabled (I have to make a hard reset), with this patch, it does not crash, but all of it doesn't work, because opengl doesn't work. and thats kind of the whole point with it. 

Maybe its because of one of those few errors?

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

See above: nforce2 using intel8x0 driver

----------

## steel300

@PrakashKC

     Did you get the LIRC drivers to compile? They are proving to be quite a headache. The SIR drivers fail to compile everytime. Tracking down errors on this is a difficult one. Where did the patches come from?

----------

## PrakashP

I think I got those patches somewhere in gentoo forums or while searching google. I never compiled the SIR one, just the serial and that one works. I had to change the global variable name "frequ" to (eg.) "frequl" to make it work, which I did for the patch. I did the same for the SIR driver, but never tried to compile it. Just once i tried to put everything inside - which failed, but well..

BTW, alsa 1.0.0rc1 shows same behaviour, so back to 0.9.8 and to further tests...Last edited by PrakashP on Sun Jan 04, 2004 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

Thanks for the reply, I think I've got it fixed.

----------

## PrakashP

So, I have an idea, what is wrong with alsa1.x. When using alsa 0.9.8:

------- sound initialization -------

------------------------------------

----- Sound Info -----

sound system is muted

    1 stereo

32768 samples

   16 samplebits

    1 submission_chunk

22050 speed

0x46a0c000 dma buffer

No background file.

and quake3 works. Whereas with alsa1.x speed is set to 48000, no matter what I set in the config file. Furthermore *if* I set sndspeed to 48000 then quake3 hangs also with alsa 0.9.8.

I think I report this to alsa mailing list and see what happens. This really sucks, as newer alsa really fixed some bugs I noticed with older alsa driver.

----------

## taskara

@ steel300

did you work out which seagate / silicon image patches are already applied in mm-sources, and which ones you will put in?

also will it have the latest silicon image driver i posted earlier..

cheers

----------

## PrakashP

I just took a look and 1.09 is in.  :Smile:  WOrk ok and hdparm -d1 works as well. (never did for me before). So gotta give swsusp another go...

----------

## TheSoko

Is anybody else having issues mtih their mice and X? I have a generic Mirosoft run of the mill PS/2 mouse, but can't get the cursor in xf86cfg to respond. I've tried /dev/input/mice, /dev/input/mouse, and /dev/input/mouse0 but no such luck. I've got Mice and PS/2 checked off in the kernel config. Not sure what else I'd need to enable. Help would be appreciated!

----------

## taskara

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> I just took a look and 1.09 is in.  WOrk ok and hdparm -d1 works as well. (never did for me before). So gotta give swsusp another go...

 

is software suspend even working properly yet?

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *TheSoko wrote:*   

> I've tried /dev/input/mice, /dev/input/mouse, and /dev/input/mouse0 but no such luck.

 

/dev/psaux perhaps?

----------

## Belgabor

 *MrF wrote:*   

> This new version fails to boot for me. It locks hard at "bringing up eth0", I have a Intel pro 100/1000 (e1000?). Previously I was running 2.6.0-love1. hmmm.....

 

I can only second that. This version seems to have a serious bug in the Gb Nic code. I own a Realtek Gb nic and got the very same problem (Its even worse for me. It seems to set my nic into some kind of dont-work-state, which only a powerdown of a few secs can mend! This has cost me half an hour of stress 'cause I thought my nic had kicked the bucket  :Sad:  ).

----------

## TheSoko

 *sn4ip3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/psaux perhaps?

 

I compiled and installed love2 just now and psaux seems to work, as well as mouse0, haven't tried any others. Well, it works in KDE 3.2 anyway. Maybe xf86cfg is a little muffy.

I thought psaux was deprecated, anyway? Oh well, works peachily now. Thanks anyway.  :Smile: 

----------

## PrakashP

@taskara

I tried swsusp with a very basic config, no X, no siimage, just amd ide and this one worked (at least once, didn't try further). There is still a lot to do in that area.

----------

## taskara

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @taskara
> 
> I tried swsusp with a very basic config, no X, no siimage, just amd ide and this one worked (at least once, didn't try further). There is still a lot to do in that area.

 

ahh yeah I thought so  :Wink:  ta

----------

## vificunero

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Does anyone want supermount? Lovechild was trying to get it to work before he left, which is unlike him. He opposes supermount with a passion, but if enough people want it, in it goes.

 

I'd like supermount. However: nice job.   :Wink: 

----------

## Belgabor

 *Belgabor wrote:*   

>  *MrF wrote:*   This new version fails to boot for me. It locks hard at "bringing up eth0", I have a Intel pro 100/1000 (e1000?). Previously I was running 2.6.0-love1. hmmm..... 
> 
> I can only second that. This version seems to have a serious bug in the Gb Nic code. I own a Realtek Gb nic and got the very same problem (Its even worse for me. It seems to set my nic into some kind of dont-work-state, which only a powerdown of a few secs can mend! This has cost me half an hour of stress 'cause I thought my nic had kicked the bucket  ).

 

Sorry, love-sources is not the source of this, it goes down to at least mm-sources (currently emergeing development-sources to check).

----------

## sawanv

This kernel patchset rocks!! Thanks a lot lovechild and steel003....beautifule work.

Sawan

----------

## MrF

 *Belgabor wrote:*   

> Sorry, love-sources is not the source of this, it goes down to at least mm-sources (currently emergeing development-sources to check).

 

Thanks for letting me know. I havent had the time to play with it, so I just rolled back to the previous release.

----------

## Belgabor

 *MrF wrote:*   

>  *Belgabor wrote:*   Sorry, love-sources is not the source of this, it goes down to at least mm-sources (currently emergeing development-sources to check). 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I havent had the time to play with it, so I just rolled back to the previous release.

 

The problem seems to lie with the mm patchset. Development-sources work fine.

----------

## Belgabor

 *MrF wrote:*   

>  *Belgabor wrote:*   Sorry, love-sources is not the source of this, it goes down to at least mm-sources (currently emergeing development-sources to check). 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I havent had the time to play with it, so I just rolled back to the previous release.

 

"2.6.0-rc1-netdrvr-exp1.patch" is the culprit. Unapply it and it (2.6.1-love2) works.

----------

## MrF

Cool, thanks man. :>

----------

## StringCheesian

Just in case anybody hasn't noticed yet, 2.6.1-rc1-love3 is out. The topic steel300 started for it is here

----------

